# tranferring water from jugs to tanks



## robchar (Feb 17, 2016)

I care for 3 and soon to be six tanks at a senior's dementia center. I currently have the exchange water in those 5 gallon clear drinking water containers. I lift them up to refill the tanks from the weeks 25% water changes. Due to getting older and a bad shoulder this is getting harder. I cannot run a hose from sinks or cart a bulk tank around. Does anyone know of a pump that will fit thru the top of one of the water bottles and have enough head lift to pump up to say 4 ft. I do have 110 volt plugs at each tank. 
Thanks
Rob


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Rob I suggest you use a open top bucket to trasfer the water.
put a pump in the bucket and add the water from your jugs to the bucket and pump into tank.


----------



## robchar (Feb 17, 2016)

Thanks that will be plan B. I have to make sure I do not splash water from the buckets onto the floor so that is why the water jugs work well.


----------



## cpat83 (Sep 1, 2015)

Do you fill the jugs up on site? Or bring the water with you? Are the tanks up stairs or down stairs from the water source?


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

You may be able to use a in line pump and put the suction hose into the jug.

I use a low tub/under bed tray to carry in a bath towl and pump bucket and exension cord.

Go into room speread out towel 
put tray on towel
put jug in tray and hook up pump and fill.
Use the same set up to remove waste water.


Good luck


----------



## robchar (Feb 17, 2016)

Currently bring the water from home. In the new building I will use a basement room and elevator


----------



## robchar (Feb 17, 2016)

I cannot do this as hoses running along the floor would be a tripping issue with the seniors


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

If you use an inline pump (which has a secure inlet and outlet), you could securely attach a hose to both the inlet and outlet. Stick the inlet hose into the jugs and the outlet hose into the tank. May be a bit awkward though. And you'd have to make sure everything is tight so the hoses don't pop off spray everywhere.


----------



## cpat83 (Sep 1, 2015)

Could get some sort of a cart/dolly (plywood and 4 rolling casters) big enough to fit two big BRUTE Garbage Cans, you could fill one and pump water into the tank and use the other one for draining the removed water...shouldn't require any heavy lifting.


----------



## Hydrocynus (Jan 26, 2011)

Might be an old post but here is an idea. If you use a mag drive pump if you prime it with water.I can be run out side of a water source. On the input get a T plumbing one side goes to pump the other connect a tube goes to your 5g jug supply. The other end of the T connect about a.foot of pvc with a threaded end. You put some water in this end to "prime" the pump. Once you have enough water in the pump, close it with the threaded cap. it should create enough suction to pull water out of the jug. Dont forget to put a tube at the output going to the tank. I usually make a u shape out of pvc elbows to hook in the tank. Also you'll get a back pressure once you shut off water so lift the input off the tank once you shut the pump off


----------



## curtisonrad19 (Oct 31, 2010)

Hey! I hope you managed to solve your problem, but you could use a hand pump? https://www.amazon.ca/Gallon-Bottle...1704&sr=8-1&keywords=5+gallon+water+hand+pump and attach a hose to the end. 
It might take awhile but would solve the lifting issue


----------

